# D-Day approaching



## daydreambeliever (Oct 17, 2018)

We're getting close!! How is everyone going to use the rest of their time? 

I plan on working as many problems as I can this week and this Friday making sure my cheat sheets are solid and my references are tabbed well. Saturday I'm going to do a practice test and up until next Wednesday I'm going to work on my weak areas that the practice test revealed.

On Thursday I'm going to drive to Raleigh get checked into my hotel and go through my references again. Friday when I wake up I will get breakfast at the hotel and I'm working on my playlist for the drive from the hotel to the testing location. So far I have:

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

All I do is Win - DJ Khaled

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey

Turn Down For What - DJ Snake

I took the test in April so I feel like I've been studying for a year straight. I might just play 'Eye of the Tiger' on repeat!

What is everyone's strategy for the next week and morning of?


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2018)

I would recommend playing that after the exam as well, and maybe at lunch break. 

I got to the exam really early, but I would have just been sitting in my hotel room waiting to leave so I just went! good luck!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 17, 2018)

Studying through Wednesday is a good plan. I think I hit peak-preparedness on the Wednesday evening before the test. I tried studying on Thursday... that wasn't productive - by then I had hit the point of negative returns on studying. I recommend trying to relax a little that evening.

Hype songs and walk-up music seems like a really good idea!

Be sure you have all of your references, calculator, exam authorization, etc *before* you leave for the hotel. Remember to set lots of redundant alarms and wake-up calls via hotel and friends/family for Friday morning. Try to get to the site early. You really don't want to oversleep or otherwise arrive late.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 17, 2018)

My strategies are working through as many practice problems as I can during the next few days and into the weekend. I plan on honing any deficiencies from the practice exam, as well as set aside some time to brush up on a couple of struggle topics.

I plan to stop studying either Monday night or Tuesday am.  I'm not going to learn that much more between then and the test. My plan is to stay as calm and focused as I can, since this is not my first time taking the test  I think I have the tools to pass, but I can't psyche myself out.  By taking a couple of days off and letting my brain rest before the exam, I think that will help calm my nerves and allow me to focus.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 17, 2018)

honestly part of my exam prep is watching this gif 20 times/day


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 17, 2018)

@vee043324 I really want you to pass the test and I won't do anything to disrupt that. So I guess whatever gets you pumped and all....  but I just want to let you know that it's taking all of my willpower right now, to not post some SB LII gifs of my own. 

Also, I thought you were a Colts fan?


----------



## daydreambeliever (Oct 17, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I would recommend playing that after the exam as well, and maybe at lunch break.


Yeah, I think I'll make 2 drive home playlists. One along the lines of my morning 'get ready for battle' playlist and another one will be Coldplay's complete discography. Hopefully I won't have to play the Coldplay playlist  :laugh:



RBHeadge PE said:


> Hype songs and walk-up music seems like a really good idea!
> 
> Be sure you have all of your references, calculator, exam authorization, etc *before* you leave for the hotel.


Music does wonders for the mind and soul!

And my anxiety will kick in before I leave on Thursday. I will check and recheck 5 times that I have all needed items. 



txjennah said:


> My strategies are working through as many practice problems as I can during the next few days and into the weekend. I plan on honing any deficiencies from the practice exam, as well as set aside some time to brush up on a couple of struggle topics.


Yeah I'm hoping by taking one more practice exam on Saturday that I can really identify any problem areas I have and make needed corrections or add to my references



vee043324 said:


> honestly part of my exam prep is watching this gif 20 times/day


I just can't even with Tom Brady!!!!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 17, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> @vee043324 I really want you to pass the test and I won't do anything to disrupt that. So I guess whatever gets you pumped and all....  but I just want to let you know that it's taking all of my willpower right now, to not post some SB LII gifs of my own.
> 
> Also, I thought you were a Colts fan?


I am a colts fan but TB is still pretty incredible and I respect that.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Oct 17, 2018)

daydreambeliever said:


> We're getting close!! How is everyone going to use the rest of their time?
> 
> I plan on working as many problems as I can this week and this Friday making sure my cheat sheets are solid and my references are tabbed well. Saturday I'm going to do a practice test and up until next Wednesday I'm going to work on my weak areas that the practice test revealed.
> 
> ...


The Final Countdown by Europe.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 18, 2018)

Survivor by destinys child! Haha


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 18, 2018)

daydreambeliever said:


> Yeah, I think I'll make 2 drive home playlists. One along the lines of my morning 'get ready for battle' playlist and another one will be Coldplay's complete discography. Hopefully I won't have to play the Coldplay playlist  :laugh:
> 
> Music does wonders for the mind and soul!
> 
> ...


So I’ve realized crying Tom is me during the last two exams. LETS GO Tom is me now about to take this one. We all need some time to grow. LETS GO!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 18, 2018)

Aww, now I really can't post the gifs I wanted to post.

You got this!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Oct 18, 2018)

KOKOMO777 said:


> The Final Countdown by Europe.


YES!



vee043324 said:


> Survivor by destinys child! Haha


AND YES!



vee043324 said:


> So I’ve realized crying Tom is me during the last two exams. LETS GO Tom is me now about to take this one.


HAHA...I can get down with that philosophy



RBHeadge PE said:


> Aww, now I really can't post the gifs I wanted to post.﻿


:laugh:


----------



## Drewism (Oct 18, 2018)

Don't dread it but embrace it. Remember, the things we fear have already happened to us.

Also, my favorite confidence song is Tool - Lateralus:

I'm reaching up and reaching out.
I'm reaching for the random or whatever will bewilder me.
Whatever will bewilder me.

And following our will and wind
We may just go where no one's been.
We'll ride the spiral to the end
And may just go where no one's been.

Spiral out. Keep going.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 18, 2018)

You Enviros are so supportive! I love it! Three cheers from your friendly neighborhood Mechanical. You can do it!

Air? Easy! Water? Piece of cake! You guys will turn this exam into solid waste!

Remember you all have SPAM waiting for you when you're done! @vee043324 @txjennah@daydreambeliever Did I forget anyone?

Also, remember to bring a chocolate bar or other candy bar for a mid session snack to keep the brain sugar topped up. LadySquare suggested this and it really helped. Also, hydrate. Your brain is working overtime and needs to stay soft and squishy to crunch those remediation problems. I nearly died of thirst on my first attempt. You guys got it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 18, 2018)

Man, I wish LET'S GO TB was around when I took the exam. So pumped!!! Go get it you crazy Enviros!!!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Oct 18, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> Remember you all have SPAM waiting for you when you're done!


I'm going to have to steer clear of this forum after the exam. At least for a couple weeks!  :laugh:


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 18, 2018)

daydreambeliever said:


> I'm going to have to steer clear of this forum after the exam. At least for a couple weeks!  :laugh:


Nah, it's seriously a lot of fun. And it really helps with the stress of waiting for the results.  

Just be prepared for a LOT of troll attempts


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 18, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Nah, it's seriously a lot of fun. And it really helps with the stress of waiting for the results.
> 
> Just be prepared for a LOT of troll attempts


It’s a proven fact that the amount of spam you post on here, especially post-exam, your likelihood of a passing increase proportionately.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 18, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> It’s a proven fact that the amount of spam you post on here, especially post-exam, your likelihood of a passing increase proportionately.


I'm hoping that spam points that I did during the April 2018 cycle, which I sat out, carries forward into this attempt.  The formula works that way right? RIGHT?


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 18, 2018)

YES

View attachment 12015


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes. Cumulative spam over different test cycles certainly help. But the spam in the cycle you are currently waiting for results in is the most important. Plus, when, and only when, the spam count is met, will NCEES release the results. NCEES will not do this before the spam count is met, so it's really in your best interest to spam your hearts out.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Oct 18, 2018)

Do not make the same mistake a few climbers make while attempting to summit Mt. Everest. In my opinion a few of them go in with an attitude "I'm here to conquer the effin' mountain, try and stop me, I'll rage until I finally mount you". 

This is in stark contrast with the Sherpas who, despite being born in the valleys of the Himalayan mountains, harbor a healthy respect for what lays ahead.

In the context of PE exam, the mountain represents uncertainty (exam questions, difficulty, cut scores etc). And their humility represents your ability to be humble and more flexible in your preparation approach. In my opinion this strategy almost always bears fruit. 

Be like them and my best wishes to all!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 18, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Nah, it's seriously a lot of fun. And it really helps with the stress of waiting for the results.
> 
> Just be prepared for a LOT of troll attempts


Trolling is strictly forbidden. We would never engage in it here.









In/PE/Out said:


> It’s a proven fact that the amount of spam you post on here, especially post-exam, your likelihood of a passing increase proportionately.










txjennah said:


> I'm hoping that spam points that I did during the April 2018 cycle, which I sat out, carries forward into this attempt.  The formula works that way right? RIGHT?


Totally



leggo PE said:


> Plus, when, and only when, the spam count is met, will NCEES release the results. NCEES will not do this before the spam count is met, so it's really in your best interest to spam your hearts out.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 19, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> Man, I wish LET'S GO TB was around when I took the exam. So pumped!!! Go get it you crazy Enviros!!!


Spam awaits us!!! Almost there!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 19, 2018)

Spam T minus 192 hr

Exam T minus 162.5 hr (+ time zone correction)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> honestly part of my exam prep is watching this gif 20 times/day


Nah, this should help pump you up instead...


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 19, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nah, this should help pump you up instead...






 

I'm down to channel all the #12s.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 19, 2018)

ALSO - in the case of a SERIOUS EMERGENCY: 




 

ugh i just made my own day.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 19, 2018)

wowowowow you guys this is the most inspiring thread of gifs i've ever seen plus jimmy at the end i am GOOD TO GO.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 19, 2018)

It’s taking me way too long to find a gif that meets the file size restriction on here...

edit: Oh wai...


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 19, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> It’s taking me way too long to find a gif that meets the file size restriction on here...
> 
> edit: Oh wai...


Yasssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Oct 22, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Studying through Wednesday is a good plan. I think I hit peak-preparedness on the Wednesday evening before the test. I tried studying on Thursday... that wasn't productive - by then I had hit the point of negative returns on studying. I recommend trying to relax a little that evening.
> 
> Hype songs and walk-up music seems like a really good idea!
> 
> Be sure you have all of your references, calculator, exam authorization, etc *before* you leave for the hotel. Remember to set lots of redundant alarms and wake-up calls via hotel and friends/family for Friday morning. Try to get to the site early. You really don't want to oversleep or otherwise arrive late.


I Agree.  Study the day before is not very productive.  I know of two others in April that panicked themselves by doing that.

As I recall during that blur of a very long week, I spent the Thursday just getting everything organized into the two plastic crates I used to hold all my material and supplies.  I suggest the following last minute checks of what you are bringing"


Make sure you have your government issued picture ID with you - A co-worker of mine told me about someone at his test center in Albany NY who was not allowed to sit for his test because he forgot his ID.

Be sure to bring some headache medication if you are prone to seasonal sinus issues like myself.

Bring wrap-around hearing protection - my test was in a huge gymnasium and the noise/echoes was extreme at times.

Make sure you have a watch that is not too high-tech which could cause them to put it through extra screening, and that it is comfortable to wear during the test.

A second calculator, even though you never bring it out, is a comfort to have (well worth the 18-20 dollars it will cost at WalMart)

Put Tabs at the start of the Index sections for each of your books - that will be the 'most used' tab.

Leave you cell phone in your car.  At the center where I took the Exam in Queens NY, the made everyone put their cell phones in plastic bags that stayed with a group proctor, and they would not give them back during the lunch break - however I had mine in my car so I was able to get to it and check for any critical messages.

Be careful about bringing very large spiral binders filled to near capacity.  A Civil engineer examinee next to me accidentally dropped one of his 5" binders between our individual desks and it burst open throwing paper all over the place.  I felt guilty not helping him and the proctor pick it all up, however I was busy trying to do well on my test.

Take a dry-run trip this week to make sure you know where the test center is and where you can park or get off of public transportation.  I got to my test center an hour early and I still could not find a parking spot less than 3/4 of a mile away - not the best time to be running to the entrance of the building.  At least two hours early would have been better for me that day.

last but not least, if you are a person of faith even as a younger person, I honestly do not think it hurts to spend some time asking for help from a higher authority.

I wish everyone the best of luck.   Focus on 'Mind Over Matter' and make it "Once and Done."


----------



## User1 (Oct 22, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> wowowowow you guys this is the most inspiring thread of gifs i've ever seen plus jimmy at the end i am GOOD TO GO.


but like what about danny? I know he's not your "type" but he's beautiful? 

omg he said my name

 





imagine him doing this as you're standing in line all nervous


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 22, 2018)

hahahah ILY @tj_PE


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 22, 2018)

for any of you nervous about falling asleep the night before the exam - take some time to check out the podcast called "Sleep with Me" on apple podcasts, spotify and probably other places too. 

it takes a couple days to get used to (which is why i encourage you to try it tonight/tomorrow/Wednesday) but it's really magical for some people, including myself.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 22, 2018)

You﻿ have all been blessed by the Study Cat! May everyone’s result﻿s be the same colour as the pencil in this picture, a big green PASS!

This ‘lil guy ﻿has been with me almost every night I studied, usually laying on top of my books. They’ve been blessed ﻿﻿﻿


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hitting that point in the exam prep.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 23, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Hitting that point in the exam prep.....


You got this! Only a little bit longer to go


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 24, 2018)

IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2018)

txjennah said:


> IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 24, 2018)

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 24, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> You﻿ have all been blessed by the Study Cat! May everyone’s result﻿s be the same colour as the pencil in this picture, a big green PASS!
> 
> This ‘lil guy ﻿has been with me almost every night I studied, usually laying on top of my books. They’ve been blessed ﻿﻿﻿


Woah! Interesting choice of calculator! That's the first FX-991EX I've seen in the wild. Best of luck @In/PE/Out! Go Enviro!


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 24, 2018)

squaretaper PE said:


> Woah! Interesting choice of calculator! That's the first FX-991EX I've seen in the wild. Best of luck @In/PE/Out! Go Enviro!


Thank you! The 991 does everything I need it to, and then some. It’s basically a stripped-down graphing calculator. My backup is the fx-115ES, which I hope I won’t need to use since it’s equation solving ability is much slower than the 991


----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 25, 2018)

@vee043324 @txjennah other attendees that I could not quote names here. Wish you all best of luck for tomorrow's exam.

*Some advice: no heavy lunch for the sake of afternoon performance. I saw a lady had a set of lunch boxes and was eating alone last time. * arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Mr. Zane (Oct 25, 2018)

@vee043324 @txjennah other attendees that I could not quote names here. Wish you all best of luck for tomorrow's exam.

*Some advice: no heavy lunch for the sake of afternoon performance. I saw a lady had a set of lunch boxes and was eating alone last time. * arty-smiley-048:


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 25, 2018)

starbucks aggressively marketing to the repeat test takers this afternoon...

(yes, I bought one)




If you can't see - the sign says "take a sip - lift the curse"


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## monty01 (Oct 25, 2018)

I still have no idea what i'm gonna eat for lunch.  I'm guessing we have an hour, right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 25, 2018)

At least one hour for lunch. You shouldn't plan for longer but there tends to be an extra time for lunch as proctors round up to the next 15 or 30 min time. I.e.get back by x:00, x:15, x:30, x:45


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 25, 2018)

Best of luck test takers. See you on the other side....


----------



## monty01 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jbone27 PE said:


> Best of luck test takers. See you on the other side....


Word.


----------



## Drewism (Oct 26, 2018)

After talking the exam for the first time. Tonight I feel like more.


----------



## FromThisSoil (Oct 26, 2018)

> 29 minutes ago, Drewism said:



That’s funny...because I feel like less. Great song, though.


----------

